# Ambush! Don't let your car become your coffin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By John Farnam

In the days of black powder and muzzle-loaders, soldiers referred to a surprise volley of musket fire, usually erupting from a tree line, as an "ambuscade," from the Old High German word for forest, "busc." You know it as an ambush. By any terminology, it's a hellish form of attack, with intended assassins lying in wait for their quarry to blunder unaware into a prearranged kill-zone. 
Unfortunately, today's law officers know this adversary tactic all too well, from bloody experience. Officers have been ambushed in patrol cars as they worked on reports or as they drove on their beats or when they were lured into traps by phony 911 calls. 
Some have had luck on their side, like the sergeant who was on patrol in a small Florida town after midnight one morning last fall when a hidden gunman's bullet shattered his rear window-and lodged in his headrest instead of his head. 
Others haven't been so fortunate. In California, a sergeant was killed and an officer wounded when an AWOL soldier initiated a bogus call for help from a strip mall, then opened fire on police when they rolled up. 
With gangbangers, terrorists, and common lawbreakers alike increasingly employing military tactics against domestic LEOs, the threat of ambush is not likely to diminish. What can you do to lessen your chances of becoming a victim? 
Here are some practical, tactical options:

Full Article:http://www.policeone.com/police-pro...-Ambush-Dont-let-your-car-become-your-coffin/


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> By John Farnam
> 
> In the days of black powder and muzzle-loaders, soldiers referred to a surprise volley of musket fire, usually erupting from a tree line, as an "ambuscade," from the Old High German word for forest, "busc." You know it as an ambush. By any terminology, it's a hellish form of attack, with intended assassins lying in wait for their quarry to blunder unaware into a prearranged kill-zone.
> Unfortunately, today's law officers know this adversary tactic all too well, from bloody experience. Officers have been ambushed in patrol cars as they worked on reports or as they drove on their beats or when they were lured into traps by phony 911 calls.
> ...


 The SEMPTA firearms program addressed this issue a few years back in there firearms inservice training.

Times are changing and the way we train officers to survive, win, and complete the arrest have to be addressed.

When I hear the term "firearm qualification", and I qualify once a year, I know at some point we are going to get caught short and we and the public will pay a high price for failure to train and prepare.


----------

